

XKCD 1110: The platform game - kaspervidebaek
http://xkcd.kajakklubben.org/

======
gus_massa
I really liked it!

But some minor comments:

* I expect a little more floatability (I have a balloon :) )

* I want to land over the trees.

* Double Jumping? (I hope that this feature doesn't make Randall cry.)

* WASD

* Vg'f abg pyrne gung lbh pna hfr fcnpr gb syvtug. I found it after a lot of tries.

* It doesn't work in IE8 (Is it possible to add a warning?)

